# syslog-ng (solucionado)

## pelelademadera

buenas, consulto, dejo conectado un pen a la pc, y me tira esto en /var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> May 18 02:57:01 pelo-pc kernel: [ 1378.324201] usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called
> 
> May 18 02:57:01 pelo-pc kernel: [ 1378.324209] usb-storage: *** thread awakened.
> 
> May 18 02:57:01 pelo-pc kernel: [ 1378.324212] usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)
> ...

 

exactamente lo mismo, cada 2 segundos.

que es? la verdad que el pen anda barbaro, pero me molesta que queres leer el log y tenes que pasar miles de lineas como esas... millones...

hay alguna forma de filtar eso y que  no valla al log? o es algun error del pen o algo x el estilo?

gracias

----------

## agdg

Imagino que debe ser que la configuración de tu demonio de registro de eventos está demasiado 'verboso' (¿tal vez en debug?). No se que 'registrador' usarás, aunque los más comunes son syslog-ng y rsyslog. En mi caso uso rsyslog, y esta es la configuración que uso para messages.log:

```
agd-desktop agd # grep /var/log/messages /etc/rsyslog.conf 

*.info;mail.none;authpriv.none;cron.none                -/var/log/messages.log

```

Es decir, registro todos los eventos con prioridad igual o superior a info, y desecho todos los eventos relacionados con mail, cron y logeos de root. Ese tipo de mensajes los registro en otro archivo.

PD: Creo que tuviste un lapsus al poner el título.

----------

## pelelademadera

jeje, ahi acomode, no se en que pensaba cuando puse vixie-cron...

voy a probar con ese a ver que onda, xq la verdad que el messages se llena, y realmente pierde utilidad tanta pabada que no me interesa, queres encontrar algun problema y te volves loco buscando.

gracias por el comentario

----------

## quilosaq

Quizá tengas puesto 

```
CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y
```

 en la configuración de las fuentes del kernel.

----------

## pelelademadera

USB Mass Storage verbose debug

USB_STORAGE_DEBUG

USB announce new devices

USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES

eso tenia activado, ahi desactive, me tome el tiempo de chequear con:

cat .config | grep DEBUG, y salieron estos despues de desactivar esas 2 opciones:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc linux # cat .config | grep DEBUG
> 
> CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y
> 
> # CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set
> ...

 

y lo deje asi:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc linux # cat .config | grep DEBUG
> 
> CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y
> 
> # CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set
> ...

 en un rato comento

----------

## agdg

Hasta donde entiendo aunque las opciones DEBUG estén activas, no se registra nada salvo que configures el demonio syslog para que haga tal cosa. Pero también es cierto que si están todas desactivadas, independientemente de la configuración del demonio syslog, no se registrará nada.

Dos posibles soluciones a un mismo problema; evitar que el demonio syslog registre información para debugear. O impedir que el kernel genere información que pueda ser registrada por el demonio syslog.

----------

## pelelademadera

aparentemente se soluciono, si llega a volver a suceder, comento, pero ahi tengo un log medianamente coherente

 *Quote:*   

> 2012-05-19T15:15:00.655394-03:00 (none) kernel: usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 3 using ehci_hcd
> 
> 2012-05-19T15:15:00.762386-03:00 (none) kernel: scsi6 : usb-storage 1-1.2:1.0
> 
> 2012-05-19T15:15:01.765426-03:00 (none) kernel: scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 102 1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
> ...

 

----------

